# Slightly worried about new betta



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

On Sunday I went to the pet store and bought a 2.5 gallon rectangular tank for my betta fish. I got a paper-like thermometer that sticks to the side to measure temp (got a new thermometer now that goes in tahnk and is glass), a water heater designed for a 2.5 gal tank, some rocks that I washed, a little hidey cave, a fake plant without shark rough edges, and a little treasure chest for kicks, all of which I rinsed well. I filled the tank with tap water and put Topfin Water Conditioner in the tank and let it sit overnight before getting the fish. The water is between 79 and 82 degrees.

I got the fish Monday from petsmart, a beautiful crowntail betta with bright blue, green, and red coloration. I floated the bowl for about an hour and a half to let the temperature of the water acclimate, and after that time, I released the betta into the new tank. I did not think about PH or gradually adding the new tank water to his bowl or anything else in my tap water. He swam around lively and got to know his surroundings.

Monday afternoon the tank with the fish were transported to my dorm. He got a little rattled around in the car ride but he was fine when he got to the dorm, and after the ride, explored more and blew some bubbles before he took a rest in the corner of the tank. He does not clench his fins, he just rests open in the corners, and occasionally moves around the tank blowing bubbles all over the place. On the first morning he ate the freeze-dried bloodworms.

Tuesday, the fish tank is a little cloudy. The fish's coloration is still bright and beautiful and he still blows bubbles occasionally but otherwise he hangs out around the corners of the tank, and near the heater. He isn't showing signs of illness like ich, velvet, parasites, or anything, although Tuesday night his scales under his mouth and along his "chest" turned gold but today they turned a light blue.

However, he is now not eating and I understand that sometimes a betta will not eat for a few days once he is in a new home and he may get depressed due to the move. He isn't clenching his fins together and he isn't laying at the bottom any. Just chilling in the corners. I did not know about cycling the tank before getting a fish

But I am still a little concerned. Today I went to the pet store and got AmQuel+ and NovAqua+, Fish Protector to help him out a little bit, and Proper PH 7.0. I mixed water bottle with the new things and took some of the cloudy water out of his tank, and after letting the bottled water warm up some, I added it to the tank.

He is such a beautiful fish and I don't want to lose him. He perked up a little bit today and is moving all around the tank now, but he is also resting a bit around the tank. I've already set aside three full bottles of the tap water here and a bowl of the water with all of the new conditioners to let it warm up and tomorrow I'm going to take out more cloudy water and add a bottle so that he can acclimate to this water.

Is there ANYTHING else I can do for my lovely betta? He just seemes like hes stressed still because he rests around a lot and isn't eating. Should I be concerned and just let this bacterial cycle ride out with the AmQuel+?

I currently don't have PH readings or any other readings, due to not having access to the pet store. When I went earlier they told me they test water for free so I need to figure out a bus route to get there.

Also, is there such thing as using TOO MUCH AmQuel+ or NovAqua+, or fish protector, or PH 7.0? This tank is only 2.5 gal so I was really guesstimating how much should go in there because the directions are only all for 10 gal.

Please, any help would be appreciated. He's still in good enough condition to save any blunders I have made.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Never use any ph adjuster. Your fish will adjust to the ph of the water. But constantly having to adjust to a changing ph from chemicals will stress him out. I don't know what fish protector is? Is it like a slime coat thing? It probably won't hurt since he's new.

Fresh, clean, water-conditioned water is a fishes best friend. I think amquel and novaqua do the same thing. They're water both conditioners just like the topfin stuff you used at first. You only need one of these. I'd use amquel in case you have ammonia in your tap water to begin with. 

So, just use amquel and tap water. I'm not sure how often you need to change a 2.5 gallon's water. Someone will have advice for that. Probably twice a week?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, it sounds like you're off to a good start. However there are a couple problems I see with your setup. The first is the freeze-dried blood worms--fish tummies were not designed to digest freeze-dried foods, they are very difficult to digest, and do not give the fish much nutrition. I made the mistake of feeding one of my own bettas freeze dried blood worms, and the fish became so constipated he didn't poop for a week. 

I suggest getting a higher quality pellet food such as Omega One betta buffet pellets, Atison's betta pellets, Ken's betta crumbles, and New Life Spectrum. It's good to vary your fish's diet with other brands of pellets and frozen foods since no single pellet can give your fish complete nutrition. 

Also, do not mess with the pH. A stable pH is much more important than a perfect pH. Adding this chemical will not help you and the fluctuations it causes in your water chemistry will just stress your fish out more. I suggest simply using tap water with Amquel+ with your water changes.

You should seriously consider getting your own liquid master test kit like this one: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4345+4454&pcatid=4454
This way you can work out how often you need to change your water to keep from poisoning your fish. Until you get one of these tests, I suggest changing out all of the water twice a week. 100% water changes are the only way to remove 100% of poisonous ammonia. 

As far as cycling, you must either decide to cycle or keep the tank uncycled. With an uncycled tank you must continue to do 100% water changes, washing everything in the tank out with hot water during every change. If you decide to cycle the tank, I highly suggest putting your fish into a temporary container such as a rubbermaid/sterilite plastic storage bin and then doing a fishless cycle on the tank. This will be much safer for your fish, and you won't have to worry about keeping the ammonia at the perfect level. All you have to do on the 2.5G during a fishless cycle is add ammonia to 4ppm and wait, testing every day, and adding ammonia as needed, you would have to change the water in the plastic bin every few days, but in my experience it's easier to maintain a fish in a bin and a fishless tank than it is to worry about maintaining a .25 ppm reading with the fish-in method.

I suggest researching both methods yourself and determining which you would like to do. However, you can't go through this process without your own test kit. 

As far as the Amquel+, if you read carefully it will probably tell you that the notches on the cap of the bottle also serve as units of measure for smaller doses. A little extra dechlorinator shouldn't hurt the fish, but try to be careful--you should definitely avoid large overdosing.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

NovAqua+ and AmQuel+ came in the same package, NovAqua+ is a conditioner with Anti-Virus protection and AmQuel+ specifically removes Nitrate, Nitrite, and Ammonia. The Fish Protector stuff is a new product. It has Vitamin B12 and Echinacea. Adds a slime coat, calms fish and eases stress, helps minimize infections, and heals missing scales & bruises. At least, that's what the bottle says. It had good reviews on it. Its more of a just in case thing.

Okay, so I need my own tester kit. However, I'm dry out of money. *college student* And its going to be a little while until I get enough FOR a tester kit, so what I can do is just keep changing out the water? If I do daily morning changes of some of the cloudy water and put in clean water will it be enough to tie me over until I get some money.

Little fish is near the bottom of the tank right now, near the heater. He really likes it near the heater for some reason. But the whole tank stays at a consistant 79-82 degrees.


EDIT: If I already put the PH adjuster in his water earlier, and the water I have prepared for the tank to go in later has the PH adjuster in it... Should I now keep the PH adjuster in the water? Or would it be safest to just use non-adjusted PH water when I next start changing out the water?

EDIT2: I'm so paranoid! >.< Referring to my first Edit, I didn't put that much PH adjuster AT ALL in the water. Barely a scoop and it was mixed in a standard sized water bottle and added to the tank so... Maybe it wouldn't have been effective enough to make the PH fluctuate in the tank, and I should maybe just use the city water with AmQuel+. ALSO! I have absolutely no way to get those foods that you recommended. Unfortunately there aren't any nice fish pet stores in the area and I'm limited on money so I can't order it anywhere right now. The only place that I have access to is the Petsmart down the road from school. >.<


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I would stop using the pH adjuster--the store may allow you to return it if you still have the receipt if you say that you are dissatisfied with it. Dechlorinators these days start working fast, within a few minutes. I used to age my water but now I just take it from the faucet, put in dechlorinator and other additives--I use indian almond leaf tea, stir like hell for a minute and start my water changes. By the time I'm done siphoning the tank, the dechlorinator is doing its thing and most of the nitrogen has outgassed from the stirring. As long as you slowly acclimate the fish, this method works fine. 

If your money is tight, I highly, highly suggest ordering from the site I posted earlier. If you wanted to buy that same test kit in the store, it would easily cost you at least $10 more. So if you can think of a few items you need, you'll save enough money on each item to more than make up for the shipping. 

I would just keep doing 100% changes until you can get a kit--make sure that you get a liquid test kit, since the strip ones are much more expensive per test and are inaccurate.

Most Petsmarts have OmegaOne and Atison's Betta pellets. If you look, you should also find that near the stock tanks they have a freezer where they keep frozen foods. There's a huge market for frozen foods, so if nothing else you'll definitely find those. If you can't find either for some odd reason, then you should simply look at the ingredients list--since bettas are carnivores the first ingredient must be a meat product, the more specific the meat product the better the quality. For instance, fish meal is not as good as whole fish meal, which is not as good as whole salmon meal, which is not as good as whole salmon--although the fish might be halibut or krill or whatever--the best quality foods offer multiple whole meats.

If you must continue to feed your fish the freeze dried blood worms, soak them in tank water for at least 5 minutes to make sure they are fully re-hydrated and break them up into smaller pieces.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

As SOON as the money left over from school goes into my bank account I'll get that exact kit.  I'll return the PH adjuster, I still have the receipt somewhere here... If not, its not far in my garbage. LOL

I'm about to change out some of the water. At least SOME of it. And the little fish will get lively for a little bit after the switch which is always a plus. I can't do a 100% change right now because the fish isn't acclimated to this water. >< The water in the tank is water from Clearwater, FL that he was first put in when I poured him out of his little bowl without acclimating him (such an idiot!) and now I'm having to acclimate him to this water in Tampa slowly so I can't do the 100% change, the poor little fish won't stand a chance. ;-; Unless you think he can make it BETTER with a 100% chance, AmQuel, paired with my Fish Protector stuff... But he's already lethargic around the tank, it is safe to do a 100% switch? Maybe only a 50 or 75% switch?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

What I do during water changes is put the fish back into a cup--this can be the cup you bought him in, or a simple solo drinking cup. As long as it's never seen soap it should be fine. When I can, I use this kit: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+21246+16100&pcatid=16100 
since it slowly drips the new water into the old over a long period of time--I do 15 minutes if the water is the same temperature and very close to the same parameters, I do 30 minutes if the parameters are very different or slightly different in temperature.

However, there isn't always a way to keep your fish cup at a lower level than the new water source (which is necessary for using these kits)--in that case, I just let the cup float in the new water, and slowly pour out small amounts of the old water and add small amounts of the new water to the cup over the period of time I discussed before. I usually do this with a pipette, but you can simply pour the water.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay, so put the fish into a small cup to keep him safe during the change. Once I get back from dinner and Yoga I'll do a 50% water change and I'll let you know how it goes. I'm very concerned but he's lively right now so I think it'll be okay... I'll let you know how it goes.

I'll be back around here around 7pm EST. I'm watching this forum like a hawk because I want to get him taken care of ASAP. If there is ANYTHING else you recommend I'll be in here a little bit to check, and check, and I'll probably be on my ipod touch mobile watching. >.< I'm that nervous.

Also, my tank is by a window that gets direct sunlight. If I'm not going to cycle the tank, I should move it away from the window, right?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Direct sunlight can have a couple of consequences, one is uneven heating--this could cause temperature fluctuations and I don't recommend keeping any fish tank near a window for this reason. Another is algae--you will get a lot of algae in this kind of setting. Another is that bettas just don't like really bright lights--he should be ok under a bright light as long as he has shade to retreat into, but still, I don't really recommend keeping any tank by the window if you can just as easily move it someplace else.

It's normal for fish to act a little "off" when they're in new surroundings--I wouldn't be too worried since he doesn't seem sick at all. Perhaps just a little stressed.

Just make sure he's not in the cup long enough to get cold, that it has a lid, and won't be knocked over.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry, I thought the two did the same thing (amquel + novaqua). *blush* My mistake! I only use Prime so I'm not familiar with a lot of the other stuff.

I'd do as Adastra suggested and put him in a little cup floating in his tank and acclimate him that way.

That drip system is nice from Dr Fosters. I love that store!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you SO much guys! I'll let you know how it goes in a little bit and upload pictures. I'm a little relieved now. Yoga will help the rest.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Namaste!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Beginning the tank cleaning now.

I think I might have to change half the water WITHOUT taking the fish out...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you have a filter? if so, IMO/E with 2.5g tanks need twice weekly 50% water changes- one needs to include substrate cleaning- due to the water change needs, cycling is a non-issue in a sense. With a filter and the water changes the tank should cycle in about 4-8 weeks with the Betta.

Without a filter-twice weekly water change are still needed but one of the twice weekly water changes would need to be 100% to keep the water quality at levels for fish health and well being.

Water pram test kits are great and I highly recommend them to any level hobbyist, however, you can still take proper care of your Betta without one.

IMO/E-regardless of what your water pram readings are-the treatment will be "water change" the test can help you decide how much water to change, however, with regular water changes a good percent is 50% IMO/E

Making regular 50% twice weekly water changes in a 2.5g filtered tank and a 50% water change anytime the Betta has a behavior change or acting different will work too, just like if you tested the water because you noted a change in his behavior...what do you do? "water change" 
I don't want to discourage you in getting a master test kit, but I noted that you are a student with limited funds and wanted to tell you of other methods that will also work.

So true about the pH, you don't want to change this, stable pH is much safer and easier to deal with when frequent water changes are needed with small volumes of water.
IMO/E-the only chemical additive you need is a good dechlorinator if on city water supply or use of bottled water (not recommended) The minerals in tap water are important to fish health. A lot of the additives in some of the products sold for fish are often not needed.

When making 50% water changes with either a dedicated plastic cup or a siphon-you can leave the Betta in the tank-make sure the replacement water is within a couple of degree from new and old water to avoid temp related problems

I like to have a dedicated plastic bucket, plastic cup, siphon, and a chopstick or wooden spoon all labeled "Fish only" and kept together along with the dechlorinator.

I use a clean 1g ice cream bucket and cup instead of siphon- I use chopstick to stir the gravel to get the debris up in the water column to dip out (always turn off the filter and unplug the heater before water changes) the water will clear about an hour after the filter is turned back on.

You can use the bucket for the old water during a water change- either siphon off or dipped out and this is a good time to swish/rinse the filter media to get any big pieces of gunk off, you don't want to clean the filter media in tap water or you will kill the good bacteria needed for the cycle. You want the filter media to look dirty..this is good.

You want to rinse/swish the filter media in old tank water 1-2 times a month and when the water flow slows.

To re-fill the tank-I rinse my bucket and fill with like temp water and add the dechlorinator, little stir and slowly add to the tank.

Turn the filter back on and plug the heater back in and monitor the temp for at least 2 hours. 

I bought a digital thermometer from the houseware dept for under $4.00 to make quick temp checks on my tanks and on the new water before adding it to the tank.

Understand, I do not disagree with the other posters opinion, I just want you to be aware of other methods especially when money is tight.

Also, welcome to this wonderful hobby of "Betta Keeping" look forward to seeing pics of your new wet-pet and hearing more about him and your other Bettas you get..this is an addictive hobby......


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

So its safe for me to leave my betta in the tank during a water change? I wanted to take him out so that i could stir the water and rotate the rocks without him getting further disgruntled.

I tried to catch him in his store cup a few minutes ago, NOPE! He promptly ran away to an area that the cup couldn't reach and flared at me rather defiantly. >> But I took the advantage of his good mood, broke off a small piece of the freeze dried bloodworms (certainly not big enough to bloat him, it was pretty small) and I put it in the tank. And he ate it. Which is good.

But now I don't feel that it is safe to stir the gravel with him rather defiant in the tank. :S

I don't have a siphon or filter. And since I don't have a filter, I don't plan on letting the bacteria cycle. As long as the poor fish lives through THIS trauma, I think he should be fine with the twice a week water changes as long as I pay attention to the temperature and add the dechlorinators.

*EDIT:* Should I take the few decorations out of the tank and clean those first? It might easier to catch him in the cup if he has nothing to hide behind or nothing to hurt himself on, but I don't want him to freak out and have a heart attack either while trying to get away. >.< I went over to the tank just a second ago to look at him and make sure he wasn't still freaking out and he flared at me again. Hoboy, tempermental betta!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How funny...these guys can be defiant.....
Without a filter you will not get a true cycle due to the bacteria needing oxygenated water flow to thrive and colonize.
Without a filter and that is fine IMO/E- I would recommend 1-50% and 1-100% a week water change-to keep the water quality at levels safe and healthy for the Betta and especially his fins.
Sounds like you have a good plan......


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Should I take the few decorations out of the tank and clean those first? It might easier to catch him in the cup if he has nothing to hide behind or nothing to hurt himself on, but I don't want him to freak out and have a heart attack either while trying to get away. >.< I went over to the tank just a second ago to look at him and make sure he wasn't still freaking out and he flared at me again. Hoboy, tempermental betta!

I just want to hurry and get him all nice and safe in clean water so I can stop stressing over it and study. But if I don't get him taken care of first, I won't be studying tonight. x.x


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Since this is a new set-up, Right? I would leave every thing in the tank and just make a water only change-unless it has been more than 3-4 days since the last water change and he is due for a 100% and then you will need to cup him.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

That is the problem. >< In a previous post I mentioned that I just moved to this new city and the water is different than the water I originally put him in and I was an idiot and didn't fully acclimate him to the OLD city's water so now I'm trying to acclimate him to this NEW water while he's still trying to acclimate to that OTHER water and I was just looking at his rocks reealllly closely and it looks like they have algae so I wanted to scoop them up and rinse them off. A previous user mentioned cupping him with this tank water, and then acclimating him to a new tank of 100% new water. Would that be a good idea? This water HAS been going since Sunday so doing a 100% switch might be good but the poor fish is trying to acclimate still. >.<

Or am I not giving this fish enough credit to how strong he is?

I am refreshing the page like a hawk right now waiting for the next step. XD He's still in the old tank, with old water, with decorations and pebbles with the heater still on and everything still in the tank. I'm just not sure what to do.

Edit: I feel like such a bad betta mommy. ;-; But good news! That school financial aid money I mentioned several posts ago, I just checked my account, TA DA! The fish God is on my side. $415 new dollars, $80 to go to a printer, but the rest can go to my betta fish, so money isn't an option now. Anything I can do for my new fishy to help him.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum & to the wonderful world of bettas!! OldFishLady gives WONDERFUL advise that will help you TREMENDOUSLY, IMO!

CONGRATS on the student aid money! IF you have the room & want to spend the money, I suggest getting your guy a 5 gallon tank set-up. Wal-Mart has them for $29.77!!! If interested, here is the link:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653

Comes with the tank, top, light & filter, but no heater. I have one and King LOVES it!! 

Again, welcome & best of luck with your schooling and your fish!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Lion Mom, as much as I would LOVE to give this fish a 5 gallon tank, I live in a dorm.  We have a 10 gallon limit, but I don't have anymore room in my dorm for a tank any bigger. ><


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Ajones108 said:


> Lion Mom, as much as I would LOVE to give this fish a 5 gallon tank, I live in a dorm.  We have a 10 gallon limit, but I don't have anymore room in my dorm for a tank any bigger. ><


Bummer! Oh well, thought you might be interested since it is such a good deal. Maybe some time in the future.  In the meantime, listen to Oldfishlady - she will steer you right!!!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just did a 50% change on the tank, added a little bit of NovAqua and AmQuel, along with the new Fish Protector made by the same brand. Put the heater back in the tank, keeping an eye on the temperature, and now floating the fish in his cup, adding the new water every so often to his cup to acclimate. Fish is still looking healthy, he's flaring up every time I get near his cup cause hes mad at me. Will keep updates posted.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Betta is now opening and closing his mouth every couple minutes while still in his cup. Removed more of his ammonia-filled water and added in some of the newer water. He seems to be anxious and wanting out of the cup, constantly poking his nose at the bottom of the cup at the decorations in the tank. Goes up to breathe and has made a few bubbles, but otherwise stationary.

Comments on the mouth thing?

Temperature of the tank at 78-80 degrees, heater was just turned back on.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just poured some of his cup water in a cup to be disposed of and added some of the new water into the fish's cup. Still looking lively, flaring his fins on occasion, exploring his cup as a far as he can, still doing the mouth thing every few minutes though. He sits stationary a lot but there isn't much to do in a cup so I give him the benefit of the doubt. >>


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Maybe he's just testing the water with his mouth?

After all this water changing and such, is my fish ready to be added to his tank now? He seems bored. And he's been 'acclimating' for an hour.

---

Putting fish in tank now, will update tonight if conditions get severe or tomorrow morning to cry if things got worse during the night. D:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say you could add him. With the opening and closing thing, they breathe from the surface, so he's probably just going for air.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've been such a nervous wreck, Vaygirl. @[email protected] He's exploring the tank right now. Although now I'm curious if his problem is too much ammonia... When I got him at the store he was mostly blue and green with some red coloration. The next day, as I stated in the first post, the tank was cloudy, and he seemed to have more red coloration, like his two front long fins were completely red. o_o I figured he was just a multi-colored fish. Earlier, he seemed to have a lot more red coloration.

When I put him in the new tank, its almost like he instantly lost a lot of the red coloration and is resuming a relatively bright blue. Is it possible that this fish is just INCREDIBLY sensitive to ammonia and his fins show it quickly? Its like I have a built-in ammonia tester in my tank. But the red was so pretty, it didn't seem like irritation at all. Actually, I have no idea what irritation looks like except that its red on the fins. v_v

EDIT: At night, his underside under his mouth and "chest" is gold. But during the day its a light blue.  Do I have a color changing betta? D:


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Betta looks good this morning, but the water still seems really cloudy even after doing the 50% water change yesterday?

Betta still likes to hang around the corner of the tank, though near the heater a lot today. For some reason the temperature in the room got cold last night so the tank is around 78-79 degrees, hoping it doesn't drop lower.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It might be the Fish protector? Are you using it? They sometimes have aloe in them and it can cloud the water.

I don't know about the color change thing. Tango has a silverish color to his gills and you can only see it really well when the tank light is off and indirect light hits him. Sometimes their colors look different under different lights. 

It's normal for them to be skittish corners surfers when you first have them. Just give him some time to get used to his surroundings and keep up with regular water changes.

And don't panic. You're doing all you can to see that he's happy and healthy.  I know, I watched mine like a maniac when I first brought him home. It was like... "He's swimming up and down the tank a lot, is he dying?!" "He's hanging in a corner, is he dying!?" "He won't eat!? Is he dying!?"

Things to look for in a sick or distressed fish are laying on the bottom and panting. Gasping at the top of the tank non-stop. Laying on his side anywhere, top or bottom for extended periods of time. Losing color and turning a grayish.

They'll do weird things though. Whiskey gets himself caught to the filter intake and hangs there. Tango will jam himself in small spaces where you can only see his tail and it scares the crap out of me. Right now as I look over at Whiskey he's in a plant, completely vertical, with his head pointing up and his tail pointing down... just hanging and looking at me through the glass. You'd think he's dead but I lean forward and he comes out like... I'm fine! Just chillin!

One of the best books I ever got was this book about fish diseases. It has gross and graphic pictures but it's been a huge help to me in identifying what these things look like.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

The reason for his color change is probably changes in stress level. It's very normal for fish to become more pale when they're under stress--the reason why it looked like a color change is because blue colors tend to be pretty opaque due to the fact that it's an iridescent color. Red is typically much more translucent, so when he is stressed, his red fades a bit, so you see more blue/green. Red is not really a sign of irritation, he likely has a red wash under his iridescent blue/green--gold is also rather common under the chin--lots of people confuse this with velvet, but it's normal. If a fish is irritated it is unlikely you'll see a change in color, especially with opaque iridescent scales. You will see a change in behavior--spastic flashing and shimmying, usually.

Is the heater adjustable, or is it a pre-set or heater pad? A good adjustable heater has a thermostat in it which will keep the temperature stable. This is the only kind of heater I can recommend to anyone who keeps fish because they can be set, and they can maintain a stable temperature. Does the tank have an incandescent light on it? When turned on and off these bulbs can cause dangerous temperature fluctuations that can stress and weaken your betta. This might be the reason for the temperature change. If so, you will have to either replace the bulb with a compact fluorescent, or keep the light off all the time. 

Another thing, I know you're concerned about your betta and are curious about him, but many oversensitive owners end up contributing to the stress of their fish by constantly checking up on them. From the fish's point of view, you're a weird hairy giant that's trying to eat him. Make sure that you give the betta time to just rest peacefully and get used to his surroundings. Resist the urge to put your face close to the tank for awhile, lol. Over time he will begin to associate your presence with food, and then you can stare at him all you want.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I couldn't find a heater that was adjustable and not too big for a 2.5 gallon tank. No lights on him at all and I moved his tank away from the window before I changed the water last night. I am probably going to do another small water change later to get some of the cloudy water out and get him used to me changing the water in the tank. When I get back to my room I will take some pictures and put them here. When I first got him he had mostly blue and green with a little red then before I changed his water he was really red. So if he was getting comfortable before i changed his water, does this mean he is naturally red and blue? Lol


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, and you may see more blue-green as time goes on. Red pigment is usually deeper into the scales, and iridescent colors like blue, green, and metallic rest on top of red pigmentation. It seems to be your fish's pattern that as he colors up more you'll see more blue-green than red, instead of red over blue.

This article explains something different: http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114 this is called marbling which happens in a lot of bettas. While we don't have any evidence to suggest your fish is a marble, the picture sequence is a good illustration of what I mean. The red was there on that fish all along, but you can only see it when after the blue-green has marbled out.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh my gosh, those pictures are amazing! O_O I didn't know bettas could do that, now I'm fascinated! <3

Here's a picture of my pretty little fish that I took on the first day he was in his new tank. I don't have any pictures of when he was getting shockingly red, but he's got some red on his front long fins right now, although its not too bright.

http://i26.tinypic.com/16m98hz.png

I'll see if I can get a picture of him in a second, he seems active around the tank right now and just ate a couple of little pieces of those freeze dried bloodworms presoaked.

Here is a video I took... last night? Or sometime yesterday, probably before his water change looking at the bubbles, when he was almost at the peak of his red. He was being a little strange but otherwise he was around then rested in his corner.

http://tinypic.com/r/35kkivk/3

And I JUST took this picture, he's TEAL?! And you can see that paler patch of blue under his chin.

http://i26.tinypic.com/17elqe.png

That is a very, very interesting article. I do believe I might have bought a betta with the marble gene at the pet store. If I have, I can't wait to see the surprises this little crowntail will show me.  If he lives till Monday he gets a name.  I didn't want to give him a name when I first got him cause I would have been even more upset if I somehow mishandled him. v.v But I do believe this fish will have a name AND a different colour by monday. LOL


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm not sure what that color is called - steel blue, maybe? In any event, he is a VERY pretty betta!!!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought he was a pretty betta when I got him. He was probably the prettiest little thing there. I was kind of conflicted between getting a poor betta that looked like he needed some help or getting a pretty betta that would be hardy enough to go through any blunders I made, because I bought him at Petsmart and let's just say, some of their bettas looked REALLY rough and they were in the quart cup things in methylene blue. One poor betta was missing his tail. :x But then I though if these poor bettas go through me after this pet store trauma then they wouldn't make it a week with me. v_v So I went looking at all the cups, even the ones on the back of the shelf, and somewhere found this pretty little guy with mostly clear water, wholesome fins, and flared at me when I grabbed his cup. There was one other one I was looking at that was pretty too and he was a bright teal with red all along the outside of his fins.

But I figured someone would adopt him later cause he was pretty and I fell in love with this one so I took him home. And he's still alive. Still corner surfing but he's still moving around the tank and flaring and whatnot so..  Gonna do that partial water change later. I'll use one of my medium sized tupperwear bowls that haven't seen soap before and just change that much water out of his tank. on Saturday I'm doing a 100% water change hoping that he's adapted by then and pray real hard that he can do it. I really need to get one of those heaters that Adastra suggested that can be set to a temperature but I don't think those are made for a 2.5 gal. ><

OH, by the way, that Fish Protector DOES have aloe in it. I'm thinking about using it until he gets used to the tank because it says its a de-stresser as well. Once I do the 100% change on Saturday when I put it in and the water clouds up I'll discontinue use once he's doing well in his new home.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Some soap residue short term is usually not harmful, however, vinegar and water will cut the soap residue on most anything.

Beautiful Betta by the way.....


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you.  I lucked out. lol

Do you see what I mean about the red on him though? On the first day I got him the red was there, in the video you can see how vivid the red is on him and one of his fins, and now today he's tealish but he's still got that red in him. I'll keep you all updated with photos.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Young bettas can change color as they mature. I once had a betta named Blizzard that was snow white as a youngster (hence, the name Blizzard). By the time he was a year old he was WAY more pink than white!!! 

Also, as stated, a betta (or just about any fish for that matter) can (and will) change colors/shades depending on mood and/or stress or illness. No, I do not think your betta is sick!!!  It's just one of the things that CAN make them change color - usually they lose color & get pale when they are ill.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah I don't think he is ill. Just adjusting. Hopefully he'll be nice and used to the new water before I fill the whole tank with it. Yesterday I did a 50% change with this new water.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

He sounds like a pretty tough little guy. I bet in a couple of weeks the both of you will be all settled in & this will be old hat to ya!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh I hope so. >.< I'll be in here pretty much DAILY updating, asking questions, making sure its okay to do THIS or THAT. Haha. He's made it through transport, bad water acclimation, then new water acclimation, and hasn't sank to the bottom laying on one side yet so I think we might be okay. As long as I can get this temperature stabilized...


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay everyone, water heater question:

This one is good for a tank up to 3 gallons and mine is 2.5. And its automatically set at 78 degrees.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792732

The one I'm USING is this one for 2-5 gallons and isn't a set temp but only brings up the temperature a few degrees from room temp.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3184687

Should I get that one set at 78? I thought this was a little low for a Betta and mine was keeping the water at 80 until I changed the water and moved the tank away from the window so now its at 77-78ish. Do you think that first one would be better?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

And now his tank water is back at 80... Nothing different has been done to the room. @[email protected]


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

The best heaters are adjustable ones, pre-sets aren't known for their accuracy or quality. I suggest getting this heater: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368 if you don't want to order online (which, even with shipping, would be cheaper than a pet store) you could probably ask the pet store to special order you a 25 watt version. Don't be shy, it's pretty normal for a lot of stores to take special orders. Another good brand is the Marineland Visitherm and Marineland Stealth--make sure you get the 25 watt version with the adjustable dial. Stealths are nice because they aren't made of glass, but the drawback is they don't have the indicator light that the theo and the visitherm have. 

You also might consider getting a different thermometer--it is possible to get a defective one. I've gotten multiple defective glass ones before. I usually test any new thermometers I get by comparing them with one that I am 100% sure about the accuracy of.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you for all your help, Adastra. Until this little guy get situated I'll probably be in here a lot. lol. I have two different thermometers on the tank.

He's been really still for awhile now, sitting in the corner of the tank near the heater. Hasn't move too much but when I put a little bit of food in there earlier he ate it. He's not showing any signs of illness still. I'm doing a 100% water change Saturday and a partial change tomorrow. Still a little nervous for this little guy, you know? x.x


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, I know how it can be. I get that way whenever I have to take care of a sick one--that's a lot worse because you have to make choices you're not really qualified to make and hope you did the right thing. I hope you don't have to go through that.  Just remember to try to leave him alone--usually when I get a new fish I try to avoid them unless they're being fed. This way they associate you with food more quickly and become comfortable with your presence.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've only had him since Monday so I'm sure he does need some time, as well as the water acclimation thing.

I'm going to get that heater you mentioned, and that water testing kit on the front page that either you or someone else mentioned. Now that I have money in my account that magically appeared when I need it to, I can order things online like this. Do you recommend I get anything else from that site so I only need to do one shipment?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh my, I could shop on that site for days. DAYS. Everything is so cheap and wonderful. If it were up to me you'd end up with like 50 items in your cart, hahaha. You could always get a couple little cheap things--a siphon would make it easier to do your partial changes, and the small ones are only a couple bucks. http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3728+3889&pcatid=3889 

More silk plants are always good, they can be really expensive in the store. It's good to change them out and rearrange them since it provides your fish with more environmental enrichment.

But yeah, I never leave that store without spending at least a hundred bucks, lol. >_> Just browse--you'll find stuff you didn't even know you wanted. If you're unsure about stuff, I always advise googling some product reviews.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

You beat me to it, I already added a few silk plants to my cart. LOL

EDIT: Hikari Betta Bio-Gold or Atison's Betta Food?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Atison's--hands down. Hikari is crap these days due to a fairly recent formula change.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh darn. And Atison's is on backorder... And was expected to restock a month ago? o_o

"Item on backorder, not available for order at this time. Expected in on 05/27/2010." D:! Anything else other than Atison's or Bio-Gold when you're looking for good pellets?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Aw, what a let-down. Try looking at the ingredients list--meat should always be the first ingredient, the more specific, the better. For instance, fish meal is not as good as whole fish meal, which is not as good as whole salmon/halibut/krill whatever--the highest quality foods offer multiple whole meats.

Edit: Wow some of these foods have really weird stuff in them. OSI Red Tiny Bits has "silkworm pupa meal." First time I've seen that one, rofl.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I need good food that'll like... Make him love me. LOL Was wondering what you recommended since you're more experienced with these lovely fish.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Unfortunately this site doesn't really care much in the way of betta food. I use OmegaOne Betta Buffet Pellets, which I got from a local store. Petco also stocks it sometimes. Atison's betta pellets, Ken's Betta Crumbles, and New life spectrum are also good brands. None of which seem to be available, though. Oh well, due to the weather you might just want to get your food at a pet store anyway.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

What a bummer. It would be so much easier for me to order the food off this site too since I can't get to the store. x.X Poor fish has to live off FD bloodworms for a little while. Maybe get a small pack of the Hikari Bio-Gold for a little bit of variety till I can get some of the other stuff?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Try petdiscounters.com - that is where I get my Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets - they also carry Atison's, if you prefer. I honestly think the Omega One pellets are better, but that's just my opinion. 

http://www.petdiscounters.com/c15/c68/c240/Omega-One-Betta-Buffet-Micro-Pellets-p4637.html

They have other stuff also, of course! Here is a link to their shipping rates:

http://www.petdiscounters.com/Shipping-Rates-c560.html

Very reasonable, IMO. I have used them multiple times in the past & never had a problem. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Try Linens and things online too. They ship for 99 cents. That's where I get my Atisons.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

This morning there is a layer of thin film on betta's water, what would it have been caused by? He just ate a broken up bloodworm, makes me happy.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I have always been told that is a protein film. A filter or air stone to move the water would take care of it. OR, I have been told, you can remove it with a paper towel by laying the towel on the surface.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I just did a 50% water change and I'm doing a 100% tomorrow. However, I think he has slightly injured himself on something. He has some scales that look scraped off below his eye. I'm going to order some aquarium salt from that one site, is there anything else I can do to help him speed up healing?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

He'll be fine as long as he has clean water and stable heat.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

You can get canning salt (or kosher salt) at the grocery store. MUCH less expensive & does the same thing!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Do you all think he'll be ready for a 100% water change tomorrow?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Really, he should be fine with frequent water changes as long as he's properly acclimated to the new water. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've done two 50% water changes since he's been here.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Over the day the temperature of the tank has dropped to 76 degrees. Is there ANYTHING I can do to keep the tank warm while the new heater comes in? I ordered it early this morning and should be here next week. The room temperature is bringing it down.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Fish is being really jumpy today. o.o Yesterday his water went back up to 80 and now its down to 78 today. @[email protected] But he is just zooming all over the place. I'm doing his 100% water change later, couldn't do it yesterday. By next week I should have some new silk plants for his tank that'll be safer than the plant he has in there. He gets a name tomorrow as long as he lives through this water change today. LOL


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

He will do fine - think POSITIVE!!!! 

Seriously, though, I know how you feel. As long as I have been keeping bettas - and fish in general - I am ALWAYS somewhat nervous for the first week or so.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't even know how I'm supposed to cup this little guy for the cleaning later, he's ALL over the place today.

I noticed some slight scratch-looking things on his face and I'm wondering if he's hurt himself on something slightly. He doesn't seem bothered by it but I don't want my beautiful betta torn up. His cave might be a little rough for him but I couldn't find anything smoother than what I got him at the pet store. :S I'm going to keep an eye on it, just hope it doesn't develop into something like fin rot.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

One thing I often use as "betta caves" are coffee mugs!! I have like a ZILLION of them - LOL - and it's just my husband & I at home now since the kids have all grown & gone. Hey - maybe that's why I have so many fish and four birds!!! 

My kitchen is done in an apple theme so my kitchen betta - Betta Crocker  - has a mug with apple decorations on it. Not that I have ever seen him use it, but it looks cute! And mugs are safe, always smooth and CHEAP (especially at yard sales)!!!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Yard Sales always have the best of stuff. Especially for aquariums


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

This is what he has right now. He hasn't seemed to be hurting himself on it. The inside of it is smooth and the outside is just a little rough but he really likes it.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3412985


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

That's cute, but are those plastic plants attached to it? He could hurt his fins on those if they are.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah. v.v It was literally the safest decoration at the store at the time. I've got silk plants coming in the mail soon and I'm going to find a different cave thing hopefully when I go back to the store.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Coffee mugs are a ton cheaper & there are some really cute ones out there! 

Maybe you can just pull the plastic plants off the cave? And I can see where he MIGHT scrape himself on the outside of it.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll look for him a nice coffee mug next time I go to the store.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

O_O Is it common for a betta to zip around really fast and seem jumpy while swimming?


----------



## penguin44 (Dec 18, 2010)

First time Betta daddy here too! Mine did that yesterday when we added a silk plant and took out the pokey one. He settled after about 20 minutes. Now, like you, I am totally paranoid about his behaviour! By the end of the day he decided to move to the heater and stays there. He used to hang out on the other side of the tank. The water is 79f. Had this guy for about a week now. I try not to look at him too much, he does know when I show feeding is coming!

My newbie question is about my filter. It came with the betta kit, it's doing its job but I feel the flow is too strong for my guy. Sometimes he hangs in it and then blows into the side of the tank. I want to baffle it a bit but if I do the filter will overflow. Should I get a smaller adjustable one?

I don't want to do too much to fast as i don't want to stress him out.

His name is Livingston BTW.


----------

